# One for the laydees



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I have no idea how this works, I have never been that good at these
optical illusion pictures!!!!

But the friend who sent me this said if you stare at it long enough, you
should be able to see the ocean. I tried for a while; I can't see any
stupid ocean!

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z96/ ... /Ocean.jpg


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sexist filth :roll: :wink:


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, i saw the ocean pretty much straight away.

If you look real hard there's also a butt naked guy in there too... apparently


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Sexist filth :roll: :wink:


Yes I agree , great isn`t it?
But cant see any sea :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sarah


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sexist filth :roll: :wink:
> ...


Very nice! [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] I [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I wish I was standing in the sea looking in land  :-*


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

phodge said:


> I have no idea how this works, I have never been that good at these
> optical illusion pictures!!!!
> 
> But the friend who sent me this said if you stare at it long enough, you
> ...


Sorry Phodge! I tried & tried & tried & even tried some more but I can't see any ocean either..... :roll:

hang on - I'll just have another quick peek..... :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

........ nope......
:?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

.....still nothing.......
:?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

...... you sure this link works.........
:roll:

by the way Dave (JINB) says "HI" :-*


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I couldn't get it to work either.

And 'Hi' back to Dave!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How come you gals can have this sexist filth, when our "Picture of a Duck" thread was removed a few months back by the moderators....???? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> How come you gals can have this sexist filth, when our "Picture of a Duck" thread was removed a few months back by the moderators....???? :?


I am with Richard who said you could put my pic on here with out asking me first


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > How come you gals can have this sexist filth, when our "Picture of a Duck" thread was removed a few months back by the moderators....???? :?
> ...


Sorry Andy :? we didn't think you would mind :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> who said you could put my pic on here with out asking me first


.......ooooops!  & there was me thinking that your avatar was actually a picture of you posing with your car??!! :roll:

(still can't see an ocean though  I keep checking back now & then - just to make sure!! :wink: )


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

..................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm still no ocean................................................... 8) 8) 8)


----------

